# Need Guide



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

In the matriculation examination i got 882 marks out of 1050. And in FSC part 1 i got 73 % marks  i want suggesions that how many marks must be there in fsc part 2 ???? i am so much worried after my result of part 1. I want to become a doctor at any cost . please guide me.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Frankly, I would say first of all, you should consider repeating FSC part 1. I would recommend entirely, but if you don't want to repeat all of it, then at least appear in two of the papers in which u have the lowest marks and improve them. If you succeed in above 75% in fsc part 1, then in fsc part II, you should definitely be aiming at 85% to be on the safer side. Believe me, its a lot easier to say that I'm gonna improve my aggregate through MCAT, but doing it practically, its way more difficult. So make sure you have around at least 80% in FSC to ensure that you get into one of the top notch medical colleges of Pakistan. Becoming just a doctor isn't the point. You also have to be a good one graduating from a good college. Hope you get my point and best of luck.


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hmmmmm*

Hmm thanks for your suggestion!
but our teachers says that repeating or giving improvement papers are at risk(at least under Rawalpindi board).. I want to tell this also, that i was able to get marks at least up to 400...but i do not know what has really happened how the papers are being checked in the RAWALPINDI board i was thinking to give application for rechecking of two of my papers especially biology but it also does not work because they do not use to give any quick response regarding rechecking......:?#confused


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

oh, so you are in Rawalpindi Board? I see. I don't really know what type of risk your teachers are talking about, but I also appeared in improvements exams and improved 4.5% which is quite enough for me (though I've cleared via federal board). Rechecking, for some reason never works. At least I haven't seen or heard of anyone who got his papers rechecked and improved his marks. Now if you don't or can't repeat for some reason, then just work as hard as possible and aim for around 85% in fsc part II. Then with around 85% in MCAT, I'm hoping u'd be able to get into a great medical college inshaAllah. But believe me, you have loads of hard work to do. But just be confident and keep in mind that nothing is impossible. 
As for a little help, there is a website by the name Khan Academy. You will find lectures on almost all topics of bio,phy,chem there. And these lectures are really very good. I have been taking those lectures and they helped me a great deal in clearing my concepts. So I'm gonna say you should try them as well. They'll might help you out especially in MCAT. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

thank you so much ...and yes its very difficult for me to overcome but as you say nothing is impossible.. as far as improvement papers are concern how can we manage their preparation along with the part 2 books ??


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sign In | Khan Academy Is this the website you are talking about ??????


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

U r welcome. as for preparation, if you are gonna appear in only two of the papers, then I think it shouldn't be a problem. Start from now and complete one chapter every day or maybe half a chapter everyday cause u have plenty of time right now. And if you want to repeat entirely, then you are gonna have to work a lot harder because I can understand time management can be such an issue then. If you haven't joined any academy, then I'd say join an academy for first year course. And study second year in college and by yourself. This way you can take both of them together. 

P.S yes this is the website I'm talking about. Try it. It'll help you out inshaAllah.


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you so much once again.......


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

No prob.


----------



## Arslan Amin (Oct 7, 2012)

*Past Papers*

where can i get past uhs mcq papers(mbbs part 1)???...
m new to this site


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

*You Cannot Get Past MCQ Papers*



Arslan Amin said:


> where can i get past uhs mcq papers(mbbs part 1)???...
> m new to this site


Actually UHS does not give out its MCQ papers. UHS MCQs are not much difficult, provided one has prepared well for exams


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

*Prepare From Textbooks*

@Arslan Amin:

Best of luck for your exams which are nearby. Try to concentrate on textbooks. INSHALLAH you'll do well in the exams.


----------

